# Profile RDTA



## Timwis (14/7/20)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## KobusMTL (14/7/20)

Another using steel wire for wicking cotton.
I would love one of these

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (14/7/20)

sooooo pretty!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (14/7/20)

Can't wait to have a go with the Clapton Mesh!! I must say as ever looking at the list of contents Wotofo include plenty i wish that was the case with all manufacturers!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PartyDave (14/7/20)

Mine should be here in a week. Absolutely cannot wait. Hope it's easier to wick than the Unity

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (14/7/20)

ABSOLUTELY IN!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (17/12/20)

PartyDave said:


> Mine should be here in a week. Absolutely cannot wait. Hope it's easier to wick than the Unity



Any more feedback on this RDTA? Interested to hear thoughts on this as I’m thinking of getting one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## swisscheese (17/12/20)

I picked one up for the 6.2ml juice capacity. It is wicking perfectly on the mesh (fused clapton mesh...wtf). Flavour is different from my old school Profile - not bad, just different. I suspect that's due to that weird new fused clapton mesh. Reviews on Youtube complained about the diameter of the refill hole. This appears to have been addressed, refills are mess-free.

No squonking in RDTA mode. Remove the tank and you have a squonking RDA. I haven't tried the included coils - why waste the mesh?

Overall I'm happy with it. There was some (around 2ml) leakage when left on its side overnight. No problems during daily use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/12/20)

hang on, so you can't squonk in RDTA mode ?

that is a major con for me, wtf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## swisscheese (17/12/20)

i spose technically you have a 2ml juice well in RDA mode


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (17/12/20)

vicTor said:


> hang on, so you can't squonk in RDTA mode ?
> 
> that is a major con for me, wtf



This is a deal breaker for me. 

I guess I'll just carry on using my Pyro V2 RDTA...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------

